
Unsolved Mysteries of Fundamental Physics [video] - c1ccccc1
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2019/01/02/unsolved-mysteries-of-fundamental-physics/
======
c1ccccc1
The audio is a bit weird on this. There's an annoying buzzing noise present
for the first 6 minutes. It pretty much goes away after that, though it does
come back a few more times, for less than 5 seconds on each occasion. Also,
his voice briefly cuts out once in the middle.

